# Band recommendations



## GEB (Apr 2, 2013)

Being a complete noob to slingshots I am having trouble selecting bands for a HTS from Milbro Pro Shot. I dont have the slingshot yet (its on its way) but would like to have a selection of bands on hand for when my slingshot gets here. I'm looking at bands from Tex-Shooter but dont know which to choose from the products listed the Light, Field, Express, and LB2000. Does anyone have any recommendations? Making my own isnt entirely out of the question but I figure it might be a bit early for that considering my lack of experience...


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

It depends on the ammo you want to use. But being new to slingshot, I would recommend to go for the light. It's very easy to re-order more from TEX. His service is very fast.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Determine what ammo you're using first. Then pick bands. Learn to shoot first before going heavy on the bands. Ask Tex in a PM when ordering.


----------



## GEB (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks mr. green and treefork for your responses. My ammo of choice will likely be marbles. I have PM'd Tex-Shooter per treefork's recommendation.



mr. green said:


> It depends on the ammo you want to use. But being new to slingshot, I would recommend to go for the light. It's very easy to re-order more from TEX. His service is very fast.





treefork said:


> Determine what ammo you're using first. Then pick bands. Learn to shoot first before going heavy on the bands. Ask Tex in a PM when ordering.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

this has been suggested a thousand times and if you look on the bands section of this forum you will probably find something suitable I have found that thera band gold suits pretty much everything


----------

